# Mango Sunday outing?



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Sunday is looking like a prime candidate for a bit of a dabble. Any other mangoes keen to hook up for a bash? PPB, WP, wherever really - I'm keen if anyone else is.

Oh yeah, I'm heading out this evening to, at Ricketts Point I'm thinking. I'll be on the water by 3:00 PM I reckon.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hiya 5th ... was hoping to get outta work early for a fish today but had those plans dashed :evil: Sundays out for me also after what i hope will be a full days bash tommorrow off Flinders.

Good luck getting onto 'em


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm a possible for sunday arvo, bit 50/50 at the mo, but I'll keep my eye on the forum for any proposed trips.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Out this sunday - although the weather looks great - im spewin'.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Out this sunday - although the weather looks great - im spewin'.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

I got out to Blairgowie for the day. Perfect conditions, dissapoitning results. Will get a report up ASAP. You guys didn't miss much. :-/


----------

